# Today was the day I "........"



## Chickenstrip (29/5/20)

Here you can post things that happened to you. They will forever be time stamped so that you can always remember which day "......" happened to you.


For me, today is the day I first forgot my "never forget" and wasted liquid that I couldn't afford to waste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Here you can post things that happened to you. They will forever be time stamped so that you can always remember which day "......" happened to you.
> 
> 
> For me, today is the day I first forgot my "never forget" and wasted liquid that I couldn't afford to waste.
> ...


Today is the day a "forget me not"made me remember a "can't waste liquid" incident way back in university. A friend of mine and myself ordered some sledge hammers (Cape velvet, Kahlua and Stroh Rum) as last rounds (very late into a very long evening). My friend knocked them over, spilling the shots onto the bar counter and in our "waste not" mindset, we each snorted our shooter off the bar counter... BAD IDEA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

Ha ha , I have done that with Tequila ........ I was a Mexican for three days. Can relate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (29/5/20)

Today I watered the garden.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/20)

Christos said:


> Today I watered the garden.


Toilet not working again buddy?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/5/20)

Today was the day I tried vaping through my face mask. Not enough vapour came through and the little bit that did was so concentrated it almost burned my lips. Not trying that again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/20)

Today was the last day of me being 50 for the rest of my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Today was the last day of me being 50 for the rest of my life.


Yay! 21 again!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/20)

today was a day I deleted something that I wasn't supposed to. 
wasted the whole day fixing my mistake and its still not fixed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> today was a day I deleted something that I wasn't supposed to.
> wasted the whole day fixing my mistake and its still not fixed.



Hah, if I had a Rand for every time I did that... I'd be able to afford data recovery

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (30/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Today was the last day of me being 50 for the rest of my life.



You’ll be all right.

Happy birthday! I hope you weren’t planning on a party

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Here you can post things that happened to you. They will forever be time stamped so that you can always remember which day "......" happened to you.
> 
> 
> For me, today is the day I first forgot my "never forget" and wasted liquid that I couldn't afford to waste.
> ...


Today was the day...I braaid without a cigarette for the first time since I was 13! #WorldVapeDay

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

I vaped VG suspended NIC diluted with distilled water.
Awesome!
Who said it can't be done?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mrh (4/6/20)

Today was the day someone gave me some authentic 18mg nic Twisp juice during lockdown so I can put aside for awhile the crappy cheap juices I've had to vape (live in an isolated rural village so it's been really tough) but YAY.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## mrh (8/6/20)

Today is the day I realized my last Twisp cirruscoil may only last another couple of days, and I don't know how to get another or even another ecig where I live and that I may have to beg someone on this site to help me make a makeshift thing unless the ban gets lifted soon!!! I'd add a sad emoji but I dont know how........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iris Ty (23/6/20)

Today is a day I had a terrible breakfast. My friend did it for me. Too much salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

